# Are Holly Willoughby's Breasts a Threat to The Nation's Morals?



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Moly! said:
			
		

> HOLLY WILLOUGHBY'S TITS SEND MIDDLE BRITAIN INTO MELTDOWN:
> 1. I wish for this young lady to dress in outfits that befit a family show, she always appears to be checking that camera angles are looking at her breasts and I find this not to be entertainment (Erm... Ed). I love Dancing on Ice and have been to the show in Belfast last May. I don't see Phillip Schofield revealing his chest. Yours faithfully PS. I'm not a prude but I would to her in nice outfits.
> 
> 2. Dear Sir. May I say that I thought Holly's dress on Dancing on Ice was awful. Usually it is the colour of her lipstick that doesn't match, but this week her dress was far too revealing. At one point, I even wondered if they were here real breasts as they seemed such an odd shame. Why does she think everyone wants to see her chest? (Erm... Ed) She looked saggy and as though she was about to fall out. It said in the paper that only 5 people had complained. Well I have spoken to a lot more that that who all thought she looked like a tart. maybe if it was easier to complain more people would. I took 20 mins to find this address, The 'come and get me I am easy' look.... fine for x rated adult shows, but not family shows about skating. Where is her pride? She is a pretty girl, but flaunting herself is cheap. She is not the star of the show. She is just presenting it. The stars are the skaters, who seemed to be more covered up than she was. Come on, stop trying to use cheap tactics to gain an audience rating...... There should be more to a woman than the size of her saggy breasts.
> ...









Destroying the nation's moral fibres? 

What do YOU think?

More mentalness from the Duty Logs...



> Re: North East Tonight
> Viewer complained "showing the reporter putting a carrier bag on their head and running across the car park was out of order and totally irresponsible. Young children will have been watching the programme. Are you trying to promote suicide?"
> 
> Re: Judge Judy
> I am writing to complain about the Judge Judy aired on ITV2 at 18.30 on the 25th January 2008. I feel that for a show aired at this time the language should be suitable. This particular episode repeatedly used the words "crap" and "beer slut". I feel that especially the second phrase of these should not have been aired at this time.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 1, 2008)

A fellow Holy Moly reader 

Actually I met her once when she did a Q&A for a Status Quo DVD we were launching. She was alright actually.

I didn't even notice her breasts either


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 1, 2008)

They were always flopping out on Ministry of Mayhem. Its her trademark. Ofc they should be banned immediatley.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> They were always flopping out on Ministry of Mayhem. Its her trademark. Ofc they should be banned immediatley.



and they had that sploshing thing. Disgusting.


----------



## Andy the Don (Feb 1, 2008)

Never watched any show starring Ms Willougby's norks, but having seen them if any one could provide listings of shows starring said norks I would be most grateful.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm, should've done this thread in General...


----------



## g force (Feb 1, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> Never watched any show starring Ms Willougby's norks, but having seen them if any one could provide listings of shows starring said norks I would be most grateful.




I believbe she has popped out on more than one occassion 

do people honestly have nothing better to do than write in about a TV presenter's dress


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 1, 2008)

Carol Vorderman's norks are huge now, I reckon she's had implants.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 1, 2008)

Who is she anyway?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know who she is, but in that picture her norks look fairly secure and unlikely to cause too much danger the infastructure and culture of our great nation.

Perhaps I need to inspect them further.


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 1, 2008)

kyser

i'm not quite sure what you are talking about. i think we need more evidence of this lall-related threat to national security, immediately


----------



## Poi E (Feb 1, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Carol Vorderman's norks are huge now, I reckon she's had implants.



She has  at reading my lady's mags.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> kyser
> 
> i'm not quite sure what you are talking about. i think we need more evidence of this lall-related threat to national security, immediately



Please note, this is only done in the interests of science:






And this example of web genius from and unknown East Asian Country


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 1, 2008)

Batting for the other team, Ms Willoughby's norks move neither one way or the other.

However, Sarah Beeny.................

e2a:  Why do all hot female TV stars let it all hang out for photoshoots for you straight blokes.  Why isn't Phil Scholfield draped over a Ford Escort in Heat?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2008)

i caught a bit of that ice show the other night, she was falling out of that dress but the more i watched, the less likely it was that they would actually fall out so i switched

if they want to keep the viewing figures high and that....


----------



## Poot (Feb 1, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Batting for the other team, Ms Willoughby's norks move neither one way or the other.
> 
> However, Sarah Beeny.................
> 
> e2a:  Why do all hot female TV stars let it all hang out for photoshoots for you straight blokes.  *Why isn't Phil Scholfield draped over a Ford Escort in Heat*?



Well, he just strikes me as someone who would probably keep his socks on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 1, 2008)

I think the comments in the OP say a lot more about the kind of perverts watching Dancing on Ice than about Holly's rather fetching boobies.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think the comments in the OP say a lot more about the kind of perverts watching Dancing on Ice than about Holly's rather fetching boobies.




there was dancing on ice as well?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2008)

...and she is who exactly?


----------



## Poi E (Feb 1, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Batting for the other team, Ms Willoughby's norks move neither one way or the other.
> 
> However, Sarah Beeny.................



Jesus, they needed scaffolding. Shrunk to a more manageable size since


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> there was dancing on ice as well?



That's what she's on now and that is the programme where she wore the filthy tart dress that the Nation is up in arms about.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 1, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> e2a:  Why do all hot female TV stars let it all hang out for photoshoots for you straight blokes.  Why isn't Phil Scholfield draped over a Ford Escort in Heat?



Eurgh, Pip Schofield in Heat.

I bet he'd rub up against your leg and make yowling noises


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 1, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Jesus, they needed scaffolding. Shrunk to a more manageable size since



Do you think that will add value?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 1, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Do you think that will add value?



I still think she should have left it as one bedroom.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Please note, this is only done in the interests of science:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China actually. Well that's a guess, but it sure isn't Japanese.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry - now amended to vauge geographical reference...


----------



## Jografer (Feb 1, 2008)

just in the interests of science, of course...

http://www.richbitches.co.uk/celebs/h/hollywilloughby114.jpg


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

You filthy pervert.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2008)

Why does she think everyone wants to see her chest? She looked saggy and as though she was about to fall out  Oh, my word, she has fallen out 

Don't know what this place is coming too. What happened to morals? Can't move without bumping into norks these days. Disgusting it is, totally shameless. I'm cancelling my subscription.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 1, 2008)

The filthy slattern


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

I have to say I'm surprised she's got a tan line...


----------



## fogbat (Feb 1, 2008)

It's been a busy day at work today, hasn't it, K_S?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, busy busy busy. I've been replying to patient feedback questionaires all day, which largely consists of me cutting and pasting stock answers into letters when there's a minor moan (food, one of the cleaning staff not being sufficiently deferent to a patient) and those I can pass onto consultants or department and ward heads for further investigation.

Which I had finished by about 11:30 this morning...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw the fuss in the mid range tabloids yesterday.  People actually complained that a presenter had cleavage on a prime time family show.  They should really get a life.  The papers helpfully had pics of the dress in question.  It looked very much like the sort of dress that a presenter of a camp showbizzy ice dance programme might be expected to wear.

The complainants were appalled because children were watching.  I'm not sure why this is a problem.  Most children, I imagine, are aware that women have boobs under their dresses.  And those who didn't, really ought to.


----------



## chymaera (Feb 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw the fuss in the mid range tabloids yesterday.  People actually complained that a presenter had cleavage on a prime time family show.  They should really get a life.  .




They have been complaining about Amanda Lamb on the Wrightstuff for the same reason.  I agree they need to get a life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

I know nothing of this Wrightstuff of which you talk, but it does seem there is a Taliban-like tendency at large, which thinks women should be covered from head to toe, and that breasts are shameful dirty sexual things which much never be acknowledged as existing.

"Women, eh? Those filthy temptresses.  Asking for it, that's what they are".


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I know nothing of this Wrightstuff of which you talk, but it does seem there is a Taliban-like tendency at large, which thinks women should be covered from head to toe, and that breasts are shameful dirty sexual things which much never be acknowledged as existing.
> 
> "Women, eh? Those filthy temptresses.  Asking for it, that's what they are".



Apparently she was the woman in the Scottish Widows advert - perhaps some people would prefer she dress like that all the time....


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

> which much never be acknowledged as existing.


I meant, of course, which must.  Not which much.


----------



## chymaera (Feb 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I know nothing of this Wrightstuff of which you talk, .




You are probably better off staying in ignorance.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 2, 2008)

less chat... more norks.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 2, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Destroying the nation's moral fibres?
> 
> What do YOU think?
> 
> More mentalness from the Duty Logs...



That wasn't the dress people were complaining about - it was this one


----------



## Melinda (Feb 2, 2008)

But why do parents sitting down to watch a fun show with their kids have to
be faced with this wannabe's boobs? 

If thats the career boost/ publicity she wants for herself, let her go do FHM, Tess Daly always dressed beautifully on Strictly. 
[/semi serious].


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 2, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That wasn't the dress people were complaining about - it was this one



That's hardly a revealing dress innit.  Jesus, I thought from the complaints that it was some sort of see through made of string affair.

I can't imagine anyone being corrupted by that tbh.


----------



## Looby (Feb 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> But why do parents sitting down to watch a fun show with their kids have to
> be faced with this wannabe's boobs?
> 
> If thats the career boost/ publicity she wants for herself, let her go do FHM, Tess Daly always dressed beautifully on Strictly.
> [/semi serious].




Tess Daly dresses like my nan.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> But why do parents sitting down to watch a fun show with their kids have to
> be faced with this wannabe's boobs?
> 
> If thats the career boost/ publicity she wants for herself, let her go do FHM, Tess Daly always dressed beautifully on Strictly.
> [/semi serious].



I'm distressed that she's showing her hair off. When there are _men_ around


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> But why do parents sitting down to watch a fun show with their kids have to
> be faced with this wannabe's boobs?


It's a dress.  

In the photo, she's laughing and leaning forward.  You can see her cleavage.  As a parent with kids, I really don't see what's so corrupting about it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2008)

But they can see her dirty pillows!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry. Im not good at this trolling lark! 

But Sparklefish- you take that back about Tess Daly!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But they can see her dirty pillows!


I know.  The poor men watching her.  They won't be able to control their urges.  And it'll be her fault.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Sorry. Im not good at this trolling lark!


One post and you back down!

1/10.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 2, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I'm distressed that she's showing her hair off. When there are _men_ around


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2008)

Who the fuck is Holly Willoughby?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> One post and you back down!
> 
> 1/10.


I know! 

I came back an saw the emphatic denouncements and I felt ashamed ! 

I are shit! I could never style things out!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2008)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is Holly Willoughby?



light entertainment presenter m'lud


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2008)

She does have a rather stunning figure.


----------



## wishface (Feb 2, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> They were always flopping out on Ministry of Mayhem. Its her trademark. Ofc they should be banned immediatley.


paging youtube...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 2, 2008)

There are not nearly enough breasts on this thread.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is Holly Willoughby?


Strictly Ice Dancing presenter.  It's a family show, you wouldn't be interested.


----------



## madzone (Feb 3, 2008)

Geri said:


> She does have a rather stunning figure.


Just as well really - there needs to be something that distracts the viewer from her really annoying way of talking.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive just been told by a young friend that Holly is BFF with Fearne Cotton.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't imagine Fearne Cotton having friends.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2008)

Fearne would have more to say for herself than Dualla, thats for sure.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm going to get cross with you if you keep that up. She made the old man reunite the fleet godsdammit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> BFF


Now it's my turn to be a high court judge.  BFF?

What's the extra F for?  Best Feckin Friends?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2008)

Best Friends Forever!


@Stiggy- I forgot that little monologue she did about what the family of the CF meant to the little people.  
she still doesnt say much though!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Best Friends Forever!


In a ...  lezzie way?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2008)

Girls can be BFFs without kissing, Danny!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Strictly Ice Dancing presenter.  It's a family show, you wouldn't be interested.


I'm certainly not interested in threads discussing some minor celebs breasts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

It isn't; it is discussing the public outcry about her cleavage.  It is therefore a current affairs thread.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 3, 2008)

I think she has nice ones and that seems like a nice dres. Think that winds e up slightly is the nudity everywhere on, for example, Supersize vs. Supersknny. Not sure why it winds me up but am trying to work it out. Think it is it bugs me that people can't make up their minds like, are boobs wicked or not. If they are, then why is it that fat or skinny ones are not wicked but in some way scientific. As if fat people or thin people are unsexual. I think it's horrid. And if it is because breasts themselves are not bad, then why are people upset about breasts that are MAINLY covered. 

Breasts are very confusing.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> It isn't; it is discussing the public outcry about her cleavage.  It is therefore a current affairs thread.


 "Public outcry." 
"Current affairs."

LOL.


----------



## chymaera (Feb 3, 2008)

I am puzzled as to why the lady who is the subject of this thread is being singled out for complaints. There are women showing  enough cleavage to land a helicopter on, on TV all day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

editor said:


> "Public outcry."
> "Current affairs."
> 
> LOL.


Yes.  The Mail and the Express both carried stories about the number of complaints ITV received about Holly wearing "revealing" dresses on a prime time show, thus corrupting the morals of the nation.  Children are watching!  Both papers seemed to agree, although they helpfully published pictures of the offending dress so that people who hadn't seen the show could also be outraged.

There has been on this thread a discussion about why a perfectly normal dress for the presenter of a camp showbizzy ice dance show would corrupt children.  The consensus is that it wouldn't.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't believe this thread has run to three pages with no mention of Ms Willoughby's extraordinary arse! Please note that I am not commenting on it in a 'phwooarrr' way, but seriously, next time you watch Dancing On Ice (and I know some of you will be, don't deny it), check it out. Side-on she presents a really unusual shape for a twentysomething mainstream tv host.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I can't believe this thread has run to three pages with no mention of Ms Willoughby's extraordinary arse! Please note that I am not commenting on it in a 'phwooarrr' way, but seriously, next time you watch Dancing On Ice (and I know some of you will be, don't deny it), check it out. Side-on she presents a really unusual shape for a twentysomething mainstream tv host.



I am staying at my parents' for the weekend and just went downstairs to find my dad discussing this very issue. He was reading from the newspaper that apparently her next dress will be very very low at the back, practically revealing her arse. So you can have a good look then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

milly molly said:


> just went downstairs to find my dad discussing this very issue. He was reading from the newspaper that apparently her next dress will be very very low at the back, practically revealing her arse.


^ Please note, editor.

I take it you read the thread?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I can't believe this thread has run to three pages with no mention of Ms Willoughby's extraordinary arse! Please note that I am not commenting on it in a 'phwooarrr' way, but seriously, next time you watch Dancing On Ice (and I know some of you will be, don't deny it), check it out. Side-on she presents a really unusual shape for a twentysomething mainstream tv host.



Yup - nice and curvy, doesn't look like the sort of person who'd refuse dessert. Not a bad role model for kids, IMO. 

Anyway, those clothes are completely right for a show that cheesy. They fit well with Schofield's overly-tanned, solid grey bouffant, dazzling white smile, Las Vegas dinner theatre host look.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2008)

On a side note, Phil went gray with amazing rapidity. It was almost overnight.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Y They fit well with Schofield's overly-tanned, solid grey bouffant, dazzling white smile, Las Vegas dinner theatre host look.



i reckon i could carry off that look


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Anyway, those clothes are completely right for a show that cheesy. They fit well with Schofield's overly-tanned, solid grey bouffant, dazzling white smile, Las Vegas dinner theatre host look.


Indeed.  And in fact, are exactly the sort of gowns hosts of that sort of show have worn since ever.  Quite why it should be corrupting to the nation's youth is a mystery.  It isn't "dirty" to have boobs under one's gown.  Many people do.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> On a side note, Phil went gray with amazing rapidity. It was almost overnight.



Is it true that he went grey in his twenties?


----------



## Poi E (Feb 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Is it true that he went grey in his twenties?



Used to see him on a NZ TV rock music programme called "Shazam" back in the early 1980s. Very dark hair then. All the Kiwi girls loved him, with his fancy accent


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bums and Tits aside, Holly Willoughby is a beautiful name. It just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Is it true that he went grey in his twenties?



Yup. And then, when he stopped presenting kids' TV, he stopped dying it. 



marty21 said:


> i reckon i could carry off that look



It's a much-underused look these days - you could bring it back in fashion!


----------



## scifisam (Feb 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Bums and Tits aside, Holly Willoughby is a beautiful name. It just rolls off the tongue.



I was thinking that - her name could be next to mellifluous in the dictionary. (It'd be nice if her body was too )

Actually, I've only seen bits of this ice show twice - once at a friend's, and once at a pub where there was a TV left on all evening and everyone's eyes were glued to it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Yup - nice and curvy, doesn't look like the sort of person who'd refuse dessert. Not a bad role model for kids, IMO.



I agree completely - it's sad that it is so unusual to see a well-formed lady's derriere on mainstream tv.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Yup. And then, when he stopped presenting kids' TV, he stopped dying it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a much-underused look these days - you could bring it back in fashion!



bouffants are cruelly under appreciated


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am going to end up watching dancing on ice now.

Fuck you urban. Look what you have done to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> *Yup. And then, when he stopped presenting kids' TV, he stopped dying it. *
> 
> 
> 
> It's a much-underused look these days - you could bring it back in fashion!


 


ah that explains it. I only knew him from kids TV, then he popped up grey as a grey thing. Startling me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2008)

My MY she IS curvy


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm watching it now with the sound off. I can skate better than that!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2008)

editor said:


> "Public outcry."
> "Current affairs."
> 
> LOL.



Well it was in all the papers. I think the thread is (or was) the 'non news' news.


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

Fucking hell that tennis player's teeth have made my tele go all funny. Can't they warn us before that sort of thing happens like they do with strobes!


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

There's another thread about this crap. Of my God the sacrifices that our people have put up with to allow us to wallow in this shit. Bring on the nuclear winter we deserve it.


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm looking at Holly's breats now and how anyone could find them offensive is beyond me. I know we like to follow America and want a Janet Jackson wardrobe malfunction issue but the lovely Holly isn't it.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 3, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I am staying at my parents' for the weekend and just went downstairs to find my dad discussing this very issue. He was reading from the newspaper that apparently her next dress will be very very low at the back, practically revealing her arse. So you can have a good look then.



I can only apologise for the shoddy information put forward by my father regarding Holly's dress this evening. I am sure that he feels mighty ashamed and am further hoping it wll be the final push needed to stop him reading the Daily MAil. So at least some good can come from this debacle.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a Holly Willoughby fan now. I agree with the sentiments expressed about her bottom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I can only apologise for the shoddy information put forward by my father regarding Holly's dress this evening. I am sure that he feels mighty ashamed and am further hoping it wll be the final push needed to stop him reading the Daily MAil. So at least some good can come from this debacle.


A lesson to us all.


----------



## madzone (Feb 4, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> That's hardly a revealing dress innit. Jesus, I thought from the complaints that it was some sort of see through made of string affair.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone being corrupted by that tbh.


 
It really was a very revealing dress. It was clear she had no suppoort under it and it looked really odd. From the side it loked like she had some kind of tit-shelf going on.  When I saw it I said' wtf is she wearing?' but not because it was so revelaing but because it just looked so uncomfortable and pretty ungainly iykwim.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I'm not watching ice dancing just in case I get a flash of some lass's norky bits.  From the pics I've seen it doesn't look very revealing... I cannae see anything that corrupts my morals anyhoo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 4, 2008)

99 replies *sobs* I'm so _happy_ *sobs*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> 99 replies *sobs* I'm so _happy_ *sobs*




nork threads are usually popular


----------

